# GIAC race file



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I have a 2010 CC DSG TSI

Mods:

GIAC race file
Devils own stage 2 progressive water/meth 
Ebay 3" catless DP 
BB exhaust
Carbonio stage 1
Turbo outlet pipe
BSH t/b pipe










I had 2 runs before those 2 pictured that werent put on the combined graph cuz the fan wasnt put in front of the car and it only put down 245whp on those runs

I now have a P-flo intake and am hoping to have a FMIC by fall/winter and i will re dyno on the same dyno in hopes of some better numbers


----------

